# Building and installing a new kernel.



## ven (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi all,

I have built and installed a new kernel as described here. In the new kernel config file I just commented out the ethernet devices that I do not require.

Now when I do [cmd=]uname -a[/cmd] I see the last line as: 
	
	



```
/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC
```
 I was expecting to see "MYKERNEL" in place of "GENERIC". Please tell me where I am going wrong.

Is there any way to find out which config file was used to build a kernel?

Thanks.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 22, 2011)

Did you  change the ident line in your kernel configuration file as well?


----------



## ven (Nov 24, 2011)

... and sorry for the late reply, my access to the web is pretty limited.


----------

